# Removing Vinyl Lettering on Equipment



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking on buying a couple of used things that have vinyl lettering on them. What is the best way to remove the lettering & any any residue?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

heat gun worked for me


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Blizzard1980;1772618 said:


> heat gun worked for me


Did it remove all the adhesive so you couldn't tell what was there?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea, all glue comes off as you peel it. Key is to heat enough to loosen not burn. Heat little area at the time and work on peeling it as you go


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

3m makes a glue release product in a spray can to help with the glue....that with a heat gun and plastic razor blade is a good combination


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Meezer;1772625 said:


> Did it remove all the adhesive so you couldn't tell what was there?


Goof off does a good job


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Heat gun will work, but most likely you will have residue that will need to be removed with a liquid. They also make small rubber wheels that go grinders and drills they can be slow on a big area but work great. They are also safe on paint, I've used them on multiple vehicles.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

3m sticker remover as mentioned above. With or without heat. Goof Off of is also good, but the 3m works better I think.

I would not use an eraser wheel. They are intended for pinstripes which are a different backing. The wheel will just push the vinyl around and embed the glue even deeper.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Heat gun my ass what a pain in the ass,

Go to a napa or auto store and get an eraser wheel mount it on a drill and get it done **** cones off in seconds don't focus on one spot just get going and you will see how easy it cones up and just go from there 

Cons on a heat gun, you ruin your paint, you melt the decal and you burn your friggen fingers been there done that!
Eraser wheel takes off the glue as well blow the remains off and clean it with thinner


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1772822 said:


> Heat gun my ass what a pain in the ass,
> 
> Go to a napa or auto store and get an eraser wheel mount it on a drill and get it done **** cones off in seconds don't focus on one spot just get going and you will see how easy it cones up and just go from there
> 
> ...


then you were rushing and had it too hot......


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;1772822 said:


> Heat gun my ass what a pain in the ass,
> 
> Go to a napa or auto store and get an eraser wheel mount it on a drill and get it done **** cones off in seconds don't focus on one spot just get going and you will see how easy it cones up and just go from there
> 
> ...


You're doin' it wrong.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Built **** I've done tons of sticker removal, best tool to use is an eraser wheel period,

My whole van was vinyl flames, heat that much area the vinyl cones off the adhesive stays got to clean that!

Bought the eraser wheel and was done in a hour!!

All the bikes I've painted I also used an eraser wheel, doesn't matter how old or brittle it is either everything comes off!!

I don't use vinyl anymore now I paint my graphics on


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;1773380 said:


> Built **** I've done tons of sticker removal, best tool to use is an eraser wheel period,
> 
> My whole van was vinyl flames, heat that much area the vinyl cones off the adhesive stays got to clean that!
> 
> ...


Its pretty easy to take the adhesive off. Shop towel with a bunch of paint thinner, wipe it down and its clean.

You were talking about burning yourself and blistering paint. That is definitely doing it wrong, because you massively overheated the pain, and did not use the right kind of tools for scraping off the sticker -- which would have prevented you from burning yourself.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've done a few, and a close friend of mine has a vinyl shop and has done many for years. I can tell you when they have to strip multiple vehicles to re-letter them or in the case of police cars, strip them when they are taken out of service they use the rubber wheels exclusivly. Just food for thought. I think its easier to get carried away with a heat gun than a rubber wheel.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm thinking these guys never used a rubber eraser wheel before ! That or they remove them by the hour!!!

Using a scraper with heat your guaranteeing yourself paint damage, don't care what kind of scraper your using!!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've used a heat gun with great results a few times in the past...


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

DO NOT USE GOOF OFF, it will eat your paint. Goo Gone works well though, citrus gel. I've never tried the wheel, but have used heat gun and peeled them off with good results, never very large logos.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I forgot you guys would be pulling off names, yea no big deal, but on larger vinyl and factory stickers which are heavier thicker use the eraser wheel!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Blizzard1980;1772618 said:


> heat gun worked for me


This, and then acetone for the glue... Works like a charm!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1774066 said:


> This, and then acetone for the glue... Works like a charm!


Eh, definitely NO WAY. Acetone will actually melt lots of different kinds of paint, including some automotive paint and clear coats. It will also melt lots of different kinds of PLASTIC, especially CLEAR plastics, including PLEXIGLASS. Keep acetone as far away from anything you don't want to destroy as you possibly can.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait for the new threads on here!! Used some chemical on my truck and the paint is getting destroyed lol

You use an eraser wheel just once and you will throw your heat gun back in your old ladies bathroom!!


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Eraser wheel works great!!!!


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Crank up the pressure washer


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Eraser wheel for the win! 
If the vinyl is newer I just hit it with a hairdryer then peel and any thing that doesn't come off hit with the eraser wheel then goof off any residue. You can get a entire door that is vinyled clear in under an hour. If it's old vinyl the eraser wheel is your only option and even then it is so easy.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

terrapro;1774711 said:


> *Eraser wheel for the win*!
> If the vinyl is newer I just hit it with a hairdryer then peel and any thing that doesn't come off hit with the eraser wheel then goof off any residue. You can get a entire door that is vinyled clear in under an hour. If it's old vinyl the eraser wheel is your only option and even then it is so easy.


ditto. I found out about them a few yrs ago when we refurbished a mini x. They rock.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought 1999 3500 with decals on still, they had to have been the truck a good 10 years or more.....The eraser wheel did awesome...I swear by it!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

snocrete;1774722 said:


> ditto. I found out about them a few yrs ago when we refurbished a mini x. They rock.





First Responder;1774724 said:


> Bought 1999 3500 with decals on still, they had to have been the truck a good 10 years or more.....The eraser wheel did awesome...I swear by it!


Thumbs Up

If you haven't tried an eraser wheel you have no idea! I think I spent $100's on liquid adhesive remover and countless hours before I finally bought 1 eraser wheel for like $12 like 10 years ago and guess what I still have that same wheel!
Just buy the fricken wheel guys that are arguing against it...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally to the rescue!! Heat gun works great lol

They cost a little more nowadays but my time is worth way more!!

What do you guys do that use the heat gun and you start pulling off strands of vinyl? 

Once you get a wheel you will be back saying what I said all along!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

IPLOWSNO;1774744 said:


> Finally to the rescue!! Heat gun works great lol
> 
> They cost a little more nowadays but my time is worth way more!!
> 
> ...


Geez, i can't believe this is going already on 2nd page. 
First off, as said, opinion was asked and reply was given from own experience. Nobody went out to the store to buy heat gun for that purpose only. Had it long time and many of them for forming EPDM products. If you burning your finger tips with it , well , i must say " you can't fix stupid". 
If i was in lettering removal business i would look into faster and more productive way to do it and i'm sure sooner or later i would have stumble on eraser wheel you guys mentioned. 
Secondly, i'm getting really tired of this BS on this site "who's balls are bigger and who's blue or green " type of crap.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Blizzard1980;1774759 said:


> Geez, i can't believe this is going already on 2nd page.
> First off, as said, opinion was asked and reply was given from own experience. Nobody went out to the store to buy heat gun for that purpose only. Had it long time and many of them for forming EPDM products. If you burning your finger tips with it , well , i must say " you can't fix stupid".
> If i was in lettering removal business i would look into faster and more productive way to do it and i'm sure sooner or later i would have stumble on eraser wheel you guys mentioned.
> *Secondly, i'm getting really tired of this BS on this site "who's balls are bigger and who's blue or green " type of crap.*


 You are on the wrong forum then LOL 

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------

